# Photography Assistant Pay



## ChrisF79 (May 8, 2008)

Greetings:

I'm looking to gain experience (and make a little extra money) by becoming a photography assistant.  I emailed local photographers in my area and received a few emails back with photographers looking to bring me on as a backup for weddings.  They've asked what my requested pay would be and I have no idea.  Although I'm in it for the experience, I don't want to sell myself short either.  That brings me to my question--what's the going rate for photography assistants?  I would be supplying my own equipment and travel to and from the events.


----------



## Big Mike (May 8, 2008)

I don't haven't seen that there is any sort of standard for this.  Some photographers won't pay at all and some will pay well.  

Obviously, the experience should be the more important reward but it's nice to get paid as well.

Also, you would need to consider the circumstances.  Would you be shooting or just assisting?  If you are shooting, will you be turning your photos over to the photographer and giving them full rights to use & sell those images?
Will you be allowed to use your own images for your portfolio?


----------



## asfixiate (May 8, 2008)

Figure out all your expenses and add 30% to it is pretty easy...at least cover gas for now.  Once you prove yourself I'm sure they' be willing to pay you more.


----------



## RebelTasha (May 8, 2008)

My friend went to college for photography then when she had to do co-op she basically stayed on with the guy, she makes pretty good money.
If you are willing to just try and get a foot in the door and then make yourself indispensable with your abilities perhaps say you are willing for them to make you an offer under the understanding (contract) that it is reviewed in 3 months...


----------



## ChrisF79 (May 8, 2008)

All great points.  Thank you everyone.  To address Mike's questions...

After the wedding, I would be turning over my flash cards for them to download onto their computers so I would be giving up the photos.  I would however still be able to use them in my own portfolio which would be nice.


----------



## JIP (May 8, 2008)

A few questions: How many weddings have you already shot wether as an assistant or alone?? how much were you paid for _them_?? Did you go to school for photography?? how long have you been shooting portraits and how much do you get paid for _them _?? have you been paid for photography in any fashion??. If you cannot answer any of the above questions in a positive manner you should be thankful that any photographer will let you near one his weddings to have a great learning experience let alone pay you to be there.


----------



## robkelly (May 9, 2008)

JIP said:


> A few questions: How many weddings have you already shot wether as an assistant or alone?? how much were you paid for _them_?? Did you go to school for photography?? how long have you been shooting portraits and how much do you get paid for _them _?? have you been paid for photography in any fashion??. If you cannot answer any of the above questions in a positive manner you should be thankful that any photographer will let you near one his weddings to have a great learning experience let alone pay you to be there.



Some fantastic points in there.

I'm very inexperienced but would like to learn as much as I can. Therefore, I would not be expecting any pay whatsoever. I'd simply be trying to soak in as much knowledge as I can.

I would, of course, expect to be able to use the photographs I take in my portfolio.


----------



## JIP (May 9, 2008)

I shot weddings for a guy for 2 years and it was a wonderful learning experience and I shot alot of wonerful images that I was never able to use as it was part of the contract that I did not.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 9, 2008)

Maybe ask for 20 or 30 bucks for gas, and see what he thinks your worth after the first wedding.


----------



## jg123 (May 9, 2008)

> Maybe ask for 20 or 30 bucks for gas, and see what he thinks your worth after the first wedding.


 
Ask for a flat $100 and see what he says.


----------

